# Windows 10 login backgrounds have credits now



## magarity (Aug 27, 2019)

Did anyone else notice that recently the Windows 10 login screen photos are now showing credit to the photographers? There was some grumbling that Microsoft was paying for stock images unbeknownst to the photographers but also that the images were completely uncredited. Now it shows the photographer's name and the agency from which the image was licensed. So that's cool now they can get recognized personally.


----------

